# ID please :)



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thick stalky plant, grew from 3 in to 20 in within 2 months








and mermaid weed? iunno


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

First one looks like Limnophila aromatica. Second one is myriophyllum mattogrossense.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You are correct ^_^ !

Stuart


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks, thats amazing how fast you could do it for me


----------

